# When Was My Ariens Snowblower Made?



## pro (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello All,

This summer I transferred the Snow King motor from "old" Ariens chassis to "new Ariens" chassis.

The part numbers are as follows:
-- Old tractor M/N=10M-L60, S/N=30680
-- Old snowblower M/N=7-10M, S/N=63931
-- New tractor M/N=910018, S/N=unreadable
-- New snowblower M/N=910017, S/N=012931
-- Motor Tecumseh "Snow King" 6HP, M/N=H60-750060, S/N=4297, 05144

Would like to know dates of manufacture of the two chassis' and of the motor. Photos are of the Snow King on the new chassis.

Also, what does the number "05144" represent, if anything?

Thank you.
Paul.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Paul,
the old machine is a 1964 Model 10M-L60.
The scoop serial number, and the engine serial number both confirm 1964.
1964 was the last year of the "first series" Ariens machines:

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site - Page 4

The new machine, Model 910018, is a 10,000 series machine made in 1974..exactly 10 years later! and..it also happens to the last year of production for the 10,000 series! So you have the final models of both series..

The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site - Page 5

the engine swap look good! looks like a nice workable machine.

Scot


----------



## pro (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Scot,

Thank you for doing that great research. I am recovering from brain injury and difficulity reading, especially websites (which are visually very active and confusing ... SnowBlowerForum is especially so). So thanks for looking it up and helping.

Yes, engine swap came out great. I cleaned up and relubricated all the mechanisms under the body, lubed cables and u-joints and etc, tightened all nuts etc. Took the wheels (with relatively new tires) off the old body and onto the new. Put the old body under an A-frame, hoisted the motor, put the new body underneath, lowered the motor, et voila. A labor of love.

Great snowblower. We bought it in the early 1990's. Original owner said it was not running and could not be fixed and would be a "parts machine only". Took me about 15 minutes (well, maybe 30) to discover that both sides of the magneto were grounded to the same ground point ... under the same screw, in fact.

What I did not like about the old tractor was the clutch. Let go of the clutch handle and the clutch would engage. Backing into a snowbank, I tripped and fell over and nearly got run over by the backing machine. Yech. That was one big reason for the replacement. Another was that handle that tightened the belt being on right side in front of motor was very inconvenient. I once ran over a snow-covered newspaper that had been delivered onto the sidewalk instead of the porch -- augur sucked up the paper and jammed in the secondary -- by the time I could get to the handle the drive belt had burned up. This new setup is much better, all conttrollable from behind the handlbars.

Still have the old tractor body and snowblower attachment. Do you know of another 6HP Techumseh L60 engine for sale? I much prefer the rust and grime of a working machine (cleaned up each spring, mind you). But a fully restored showpiece would be cool, especially with all the unique features mentioned in the writeup you kindly sent.

I am 64 years old and tired of yank-starting things. I am seeking an electric starter. I showed photo of the mounting position for the electric starter in another post yestereday. I have checked the ring gear ... it is good. Two questions: (1) Part number electric starter? (2) Mounting point for the 120V plug attached to starter? Can ayou help?

Oh, do you know what that number "05144" means?

Thanks agina.
Paul.


----------



## Tom Breton (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks, Paul. That's exactly the information I was looking for. I have a secondhand Ariens that I'm trying to get running.


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

10 yr old thread - glad it helped you but don’t look for a response


----------



## Tom Breton (Nov 4, 2021)

Right, I just wanted to do the right thing and thank him for the information.


----------

